# amazing tips



## DKWunlimited (Sep 11, 2006)

I have always considered myself a decent tipper, I am amazed at how much some people tip.

My daughter is working on another degree so she picked up an extra job as a hostess to avoid going into school loans. She works 4 hours each evening at a rate of $8 an hour plus tip share. Meaning that the waitresses all contribute 3% of thier tips to be divided between the hostess and busboy. In the 2 weeks that she has been working, she has not had a night to make less than $50 tips. I asked what the other are making in tips. Her friend that got her the job is a bartender and she averages $150 a night in tips and the waitresses are making between $200 and $250 just in TIPS.

At this rate she would almost be better off leaving her office manager job and become a waitress or bartender.


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

Crazy huh? When I was 19 I made enough off tips to pay my rent each month


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

$30 a hour or more in tips ?
Perhaps this tip thing has gotten out of hand ?
You all should know that I do not believe in tipping.


----------



## Clem (Apr 12, 2016)

I think that instead of "liking" posts, people should tip the poster.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

AmericanStand said:


> $30 a hour or more in tips ?
> Perhaps this tip thing has gotten out of hand ?
> You all should know that I do not believe in tipping.


Does this mean you don’t tip if you eat at a restaurant with wait staff?


----------



## DKWunlimited (Sep 11, 2006)

I should probably say that the average meal at this resturant is about $60 per person and is by reservation only.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

There's a reason you seldom see 60 year old waitresses.

Make that several reasons....

Mon


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

My SIL worked food service for a while n the 1980's. She was only paid about $1.50 an hour, which was legal because the government assumed that people would tip.

She was averaging $25 a day on tips, which meant she got a living wage in spite of earning well below minimum wage in pay.


----------



## DKWunlimited (Sep 11, 2006)

frogmammy said:


> There's a reason you seldom see 60 year old waitresses.
> 
> Make that several reasons....
> 
> Mon


I think it depends on the resturant, I was at IHOP the other day and our waitress was 73. Very sweet lady and on top of everything. I over tipped a little just because of her age.


----------



## DKWunlimited (Sep 11, 2006)

Terri said:


> My SIL worked food service for a while n the 1980's. She was only paid about $1.50 an hour, which was legal because the government assumed that people would tip.
> 
> She was averaging $25 a day on tips, which meant she got a living wage in spite of earning well below minimum wage in pay.


Many basic resturants still do that, the one my daughter is at is very YUPPY, all the staff wear black and heels with statement jewlrey and manicured nails. A friend of hers that works at Hooters makes a lot more (She just paid cash for a new pickup) but i encouraged her NOT to go that route.


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

AmericanStand said:


> $30 a hour or more in tips ?
> Perhaps this tip thing has gotten out of hand ?
> You all should know that I do not believe in tipping.





AmericanStand said:


> $30 a hour or more in tips ?
> Perhaps this tip thing has gotten out of hand ?
> You all should know that I do not believe in tipping.


Why are you against tipping?


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

I have a 


DKWunlimited said:


> I think it depends on the resturant, I was at IHOP the other day and our waitress was 73. Very sweet lady and on top of everything. I over tipped a little just because of her age.


I have a friend/acquantence who waits tables and her last birthday that I attended, she was 74....and THAT birthday was just short of 10 years ago. She still waits tables but only a couple days a week. I asked her at her last party when she was going to retire...she said she couldn't afford to retire AND pay the bills.

Mon


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Lisa in WA said:


> Does this mean you don’t tip if you eat at a restaurant with wait staff?


I’d be glad to answer that question but I need to know some of the parameters first.
Do you tip the girls at McDonald’s?


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

frogmammy said:


> There's a reason you seldom see 60 year old waitresses.
> 
> Make that several reasons....
> 
> Mon


But when I do I always make a point to sit at their table so I assume they know what they’re doing and are extremely good at their job I have seldom been disappointed


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Oregon1986 said:


> Why are you against tipping?


Because it is so un-American. It goes against principles this nation was founded on.
It is basically a holdover from the days of royalty that was re-introduced to this country.
If you notice tips do not generally occur between people of equal social standing. But in this nation we are supposedly all of equal social standing, no Kings Dukes or Earls here.
We fought a war about slavery so in this country a working man should know his wages Ahead of time and not live off the charity of those he serves.


----------



## mmoetc (Oct 9, 2012)

AmericanStand said:


> But when I do I always make a point to sit at their table so I assume they know what they’re doing and are extremely good at their job I have seldom been disappointed


If , indeed, you don’t tip the best thing you could likely do to show your appreciation is move to another table or restaurant and leave that table open for someone who will reward their efforts in an appropriate manner.


----------



## mmoetc (Oct 9, 2012)

I’ve always held that every child should start their working career in a tipped position. Besides learning that effort does equal reward valuable lessons about human nature and interaction can be learned.


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

My son worked as waiter while in high school. Did pretty well, too. There were some nights that he got a $100 tip from a table. Some he got more than one $100 tip. This in a small town Tex Mex place. He knew how to give good service, was quick and prompt in refills, and didn't make mistakes on orders. The big tips weren't common, but he still made good money.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

AmericanStand said:


> I’d be glad to answer that question but I need to know some of the parameters first.
> Do you tip the girls at McDonald’s?


Yes I do. With the amount depending on how good the service is.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

I tip well because I enjoy being a decent person and like the idea of sharing my wealth with my contemporaries who go the distance to make my life somewhat better. And yes, that goes for my plumber, baker, auto technician, my flooring guy and even that cute "handy person" she can't help the good lord put all the right stuff in all the right places.  well, that and the fact that I don't like the idea of having anyone thinking I'm a tite waddy cheap jerk.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

While I don't tip at slop stack fast food joints, I have tipped as high as $600 in a high end restaurant where the bill for 10 of us ran nearly $1200 and we socialized for about 3 hours and in cafes , truck stops and custom sandwich shops for good service I tip 30 to 50 percent also.

This time of the year, I tip my newspaper carrier $50 which is just a couple dollars less than 25% of my yearly subscription cost.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

mmoetc said:


> I’ve always held that every child should start their working career in a tipped position. Besides learning that effort does equal reward valuable lessons about human nature and interaction can be learned.


 Are you sure that Child would learn what you want them to? That’s one of the problems with Tips. Sometimes a little effort will result in large tips Sometimes great efforts will result in little tips or not at all. Now while I believe that’s actually closer to reality is that really the lesson you want the child to learn?
So perhaps it is best overall for that child to learn effort does not equal reward.


----------



## DKWunlimited (Sep 11, 2006)

Interesting add-on to this conversation. Yesterday at the resturants team meeting they let everyone know that while doing the end of week paperwork, it was noted that just in credit card receipts the resturant processed $23,000 in tips for 1 week.


----------



## Twp.Tom (Dec 29, 2010)

I normally tip people too, just like Yvonnes Hubby. It's a way of spreading the wealth. For many people tip's are their "bread and butter". Tip,bonus,extra,.... is also a "Thank You", to someone who has done a good job for You. I like to personally thank people, and tell them when I am pleased with the service. I also tell almost all of the people I encounter-"Your doing a great job!, I'll see if I can get Your employer to give You a "little extra", on payday.*


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

Tom, do they tip in Sweden ?

I've been cooking almost every meal for myself or the kids since I got out of the Navy, so it's a big deal when I have anyone cook for me. It means someone did the shopping, cooking, serving and clean up for me and I really appreciate it. Besides, for just a few bucks I can be a big shot


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

AmericanStand said:


> I’d be glad to answer that question but I need to know some of the parameters first.
> Do you tip the girls at McDonald’s?


McDonalds workers are not wait staff. Waiters and waitresses come to your table, take your order, bring your food and drinks, etc. 
There is a difference between waitstaff and fast food workers.


----------



## Twp.Tom (Dec 29, 2010)

oneraddad said:


> Tom, do they tip in Sweden ?
> 
> I've been cooking almost every meal for myself or the kids since I got out of the Navy, so it's a big deal when I have anyone cook for me. It means someone did the shopping, cooking, serving and clean up for me and I really appreciate it. Besides, for just a few bucks I can be a big shot


 Nej Rick*, The serving staff's in restaurants get paid a living wage, and there is no tipping. Renee and I rarely eat out, almost never. But if we do, and everything is good-I tip. I always tip my Mechanic, because he is really good, and inexpensive-plus, he has a Family (younger children). My Mom was a Very generous person, and it rubbed off on me. I enjoy giving- and Renee is even more generous-she is like a Saint**.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

When I eat at the 24 hour short order restaurants with the open bay cook areas like the omelet shoppe, in addition to tipping my waitress, I generally also tip the cook as I would have the head waiter tip the kitchen staff for me in high dollar restaurants for a good meal.

Ironically my steak and eggs with hash brown potatoes special is only $7 and I usually tip the waitress and the cook a fiver each because the cook always cooks my order perfectly and my waitress always keeps our coffee cups hot, so in short order 24 restaurants I often find myself tipping more than 100% but with the service and the way the cook loads my blue plate specials I order for us, it's all good.


----------



## mmoetc (Oct 9, 2012)

AmericanStand said:


> Are you sure that Child would learn what you want them to? That’s one of the problems with Tips. Sometimes a little effort will result in large tips Sometimes great efforts will result in little tips or not at all. Now while I believe that’s actually closer to reality is that really the lesson you want the child to learn?
> So perhaps it is best overall for that child to learn effort does not equal reward.


Learning that life isn’t always fair and that there are jerks in the world who will take advantage of their labor is also a valuable lesson.

So, yes, the lessons learned from such jobs are valuable. I know a few “service” people who earn six figure incomes. They don’t get those incomes by not recognizing and taking advantage of the fact that hard work and effort can be directly rewarded.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

mmoetc said:


> Learning that life isn’t always fair and that there are jerks in the world who will take advantage of their labor is also a valuable lesson.
> 
> So, yes, the lessons learned from such jobs are valuable.


Yes that’s a valuable lesson but it certainly not the lesson you indicated you wanted them to learn.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

How do I help a eradicate and show my displeasure at the tipping system while not making those who work by Tips suffer?

Or is it something where those that are involved in a bad thing must suffer ?

It seems wrong to help end abuse of the worker by abusing the worker.
But yet the system has become so widespread that I have few other choices than to participate in it in one way and another.


----------



## Clem (Apr 12, 2016)

Maybe you could just stay at home, and not grace those working people with your tight-donkeyed presence.


----------



## HappySevenFarm (Jan 21, 2013)

As with most things dealing with money some will take advantage of the system that others pay for. Those who tip help keep the menu prices lower than they would be if the owner had to pay the staff higher wages.


----------



## mmoetc (Oct 9, 2012)

AmericanStand said:


> Yes that’s a valuable lesson but it certainly not the lesson you indicated you wanted them to learn.


I guess you missed the part of my post where I mentioned lessons on human nature. That would seem to cover what I just discussed.


----------



## mmoetc (Oct 9, 2012)

AmericanStand said:


> How do I help a eradicate and show my displeasure at the tipping system while not making those who work by Tips suffer?
> 
> Or is it something where those that are involved in a bad thing must suffer ?
> 
> ...


There are many things you can do.

You can simply not frequent establishments with tipped employees hoping that the lack of business from you and other like minded people will engender change.

You can, upon entering such an establishment, immediately seek out management and explain to them that until they change their policies you’ll not spend your money there and support such a system. Once again hoping your dollars will speak.

You can open your own establishment and set your prices and pay your employees however you wish. Be the change you wish to see.

You can contact your lawmakers or even run for office yourself and propose laws that will change the system and outlaw tipping.

There are a myriad of things you can do.


----------



## DKWunlimited (Sep 11, 2006)

AmericanStand said:


> How do I help a eradicate and show my displeasure at the tipping system while not making those who work by Tips suffer?
> 
> Or is it something where those that are involved in a bad thing must suffer ?
> 
> ...


If the tips went away, my daughter would certainly not waste her time with a second job making average pay and dealing with self important jerks. She is there because she can make a lot in a short amount of time.


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

I have a 9:00am appt at the VA for a blood draw so I'm fasting, when I get done I'm gonna grab breakfast and tip my waitress well. Then I'm gonna go buy a bunch of model rockets at the hobby shop and spread more of the wealth. Woo Hoo !!!


----------



## IndyDave (Jul 17, 2017)

AmericanStand said:


> I’d be glad to answer that question but I need to know some of the parameters first.
> Do you tip the girls at McDonald’s?


The girls at McD's are required to be paid at least minimum wage. Those waiting tables are required to be paid far less than minimum wage (around $2.50/hr) as compensation for other things they may be required to do other than serving food which is presumed to be paid through tips.


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

Anyone familiar with the change in regulations that permits the restaurant owner to take all tips and either share them equally among the help or keep them himself? If that goes into effect I will not tip at all.


----------



## mmoetc (Oct 9, 2012)

IndyDave said:


> The girls at McD's are required to be paid at least minimum wage. Those waiting tables are required to be paid far less than minimum wage (around $2.50/hr) as compensation for other things they may be required to do other than serving food which is presumed to be paid through
> tips.


Actually, all employees, including tipped employees, must be paid minimum wage. In most places tips are reported to management and added to the hourly wage each pay period. The resultant “pay” must equal the amount the employee would have earned working the same number of hours for minimum wage. If not, the employer must make up the difference.

A few states, such as Minnesota, have mandated that all employees must be paid minimum wage whether they receive tips or not.


----------



## IndyDave (Jul 17, 2017)

mmoetc said:


> Actually, all employees, including tipped employees, must be paid minimum wage. In most places tips are reported to management and added to the hourly wage each pay period. The resultant “pay” must equal the amount the employee would have earned working the same number of hours for minimum wage. If not, the employer must make up the difference.
> 
> A few states, such as Minnesota, have mandated that all employees must be paid minimum wage whether they receive tips or not.


Fair enough. I had forgotten about the employers having to make up the difference if it falls short. Of course, it should also be pointed out that this is on average over the course of the pay period, not on an hourly basis.


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

oneraddad said:


> I have a 9:00am appt at the VA for a blood draw so I'm fasting, when I get done I'm gonna grab breakfast and tip my waitress well. Then I'm gonna go buy a bunch of model rockets at the hobby shop and spread more of the wealth. Woo Hoo !!!


I hope everything went well?

To tip or not to tip seems to divide folks more than politics lol I delivered pizza for a living for a short period of time. I've never forgotten how it felt to take an order to someone that totaled 13.97 and being given 14.00 and told to keep the change. A couple of bucks to someone who is serving you is really just the decent thing to do.


----------



## IndyDave (Jul 17, 2017)

rkintn said:


> I hope everything went well?
> 
> To tip or not to tip seems to divide folks more than politics lol I delivered pizza for a living for a short period of time. I've never forgotten how it felt to take an order to someone that totaled 13.97 and being given 14.00 and told to keep the change. A couple of bucks to someone who is serving you is really just the decent thing to do.


Good point. I had forgotten about pizza delivery. I always tipped very well given that the delivery folks I knew had to supply their own vehicle and did NOT get paid for gas.


----------



## Oldspots (Dec 27, 2016)

rkintn said:


> I hope everything went well?
> 
> To tip or not to tip seems to divide folks more than politics lol I delivered pizza for a living for a short period of time. I've never forgotten how it felt to take an order to someone that totaled 13.97 and being given 14.00 and told to keep the change. A couple of bucks to someone who is serving you is really just the decent thing to do.


I completely agree! My daughter delivers pizza currently. The pizza place (a large chain whom I won’t name out of decency) charges 2.50 for delivery and gives half of that to the driver (they drive their personal vehicles) and she has had more customers wait for their change or “0” out the tip line on a credit card receipt than customers that tip. They assume that the 2.50 they pay for delivery goes to the driver and I guess it seems sufficient that 2.50 should pay for someone to drive a crap load of pizza up to 10 miles and bring it to your doorstep and then drive up to 10 miles back to the restaurant! I waited tables while I was in high school. I made 2.15 per hour and my employer did have to pay the difference if I did not make enough to get to minimum wage but when you work your butt off to keep folks happy, glasses full, and always go the extra mile to please, it is disheartening to say the least when you are cleaning up behind them and have received nothing! I always tip! The better the service, the better I tip! And if they make a 6 figure income...we’ll they must be doing something right! 

If you do not plan to tip, don’t order delivery or eat in a restaurant where someone has to wait on you hand and foot and clean up behind you. Go to the grocery store, make your own meal and clean up behind yourself!


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

Twp.Tom said:


> Nej Rick*, The serving staff's in restaurants get paid a living wage, and there is no tipping. Renee and I rarely eat out, almost never. But if we do, and everything is good-I tip. I always tip my Mechanic, because he is really good, and inexpensive-plus, he has a Family (younger children). My Mom was a Very generous person, and it rubbed off on me. I enjoy giving- and Renee is even more generous-she is like a Saint**.



At first I found it weird that people didn't tip in Europe, but my wife and her family explained it would be rude/insult to give them a tip. It's like assuming they're poor and need handouts when actually they get paid on par with jobs that don't receive tips.

If you think about it, Europe's system is far superior.


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

I don't get pizza delivery out here much. Don't order. Last time I did, they charged more for delivery than for the pizza. That broke this old dog from doing that.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

DKWunlimited said:


> If the tips went away, my daughter would certainly not waste her time with a second job making average pay and dealing with self important jerks. She is there because she can make a lot in a short amount of time.


Why would it work that way ? Why wouldn’t it be like other jobs where superior employees get hired by better places and paid premium wages?


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

HappySevenFarm said:


> As with most things dealing with money some will take advantage of the system that others pay for. Those who tip help keep the menu prices lower than they would be if the owner had to pay the staff higher wages.


 Good point isn’t it really the owner that takes advantage of those that pay tips ?


----------



## DKWunlimited (Sep 11, 2006)

AmericanStand said:


> Why would it work that way ? Why wouldn’t it be like other jobs where superior employees get hired by better places and paid premium wages?


She has a full time office manager job, she wanted to make some extra money so she went with where she could make the most money working the least hours. She has multiple friends working retail mgmt and would have hired her in a minute but could only pay minimum wage. She makes more at the resturant working 2 evenings a week than retail would have paid for 5 days a week. She is also in college and has a 6 year old son. Not to mention the need to sleep sometimes.


----------



## DKWunlimited (Sep 11, 2006)

AmericanStand said:


> Good point isn’t it really the owner that takes advantage of those that pay tips ?


Depends on the resturant. DD makes $8 an hour plus tips on top.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

DKWunlimited said:


> I have always considered myself a decent tipper, I am amazed at how much some people tip.
> 
> My daughter is working on another degree so she picked up an extra job as a hostess to avoid going into school loans. She works 4 hours each evening at a rate of $8 an hour plus tip share. Meaning that the waitresses all contribute 3% of thier tips to be divided between the hostess and busboy. In the 2 weeks that she has been working, she has not had a night to make less than $50 tips. I asked what the other are making in tips. Her friend that got her the job is a bartender and she averages $150 a night in tips and the waitresses are making between $200 and $250 just in TIPS.
> 
> At this rate she would almost be better off leaving her office manager job and become a waitress or bartender.


This is why eliminating tips would be BAD!! In my early working life, I managed restaurants. One evening I was really shorthanded on waitstaff, so I ended up waiting tables that night. I made twice as much in tips as I made as a manager.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

DKWunlimited said:


> Many basic resturants still do that, the one my daughter is at is very YUPPY, all the staff wear black and heels with statement jewlrey and manicured nails. A friend of hers that works at Hooters makes a lot more (She just paid cash for a new pickup) but i encouraged her NOT to go that route.


Why not? tennis shoes would be more comfortable than heels and if you're working for tips you may as well work where you'll make the most.


----------



## HappySevenFarm (Jan 21, 2013)

mnn2501 said:


> Why not? tennis shoes would be more comfortable than heels and if you're working for tips you may as well work where you'll make the most.


I would imagine that she doesn't want her daughter to degrade herself for money.


----------



## catsboy (May 14, 2015)

IndyDave said:


> Good point. I had forgotten about pizza delivery. I always tipped very well given that the delivery folks I knew had to supply their own vehicle and did NOT get paid for gas.


I get Papa Johns and they charge a $3 delivery fee. Should I tip the driver or is that delivery fee his pay? Since I am about 1/2 mile from the store I give at the cost of a gallon of gas for the tip or more if its $24 and all I have is a ten and a twenty.


----------



## HappySevenFarm (Jan 21, 2013)

AmericanStand said:


> Good point isn’t it really the owner that takes advantage of those that pay tips ?


The owner is going to make his profit margin anyway you want to look at it or he wouldn't be in business. When talking about tipping situations it's the non-tipper that profits from the lower menu prices. I deliver pizza and see it 5 days a week. Thankfully about 75% of my deliveries take care of their pizza man. Lol


----------



## HappySevenFarm (Jan 21, 2013)

[QU OTE="catsboy, post: 7968825, member: 372745"]I get Papa Johns and they charge a $3 delivery fee. Should I tip the driver or is that delivery fee his pay? Since I am about 1/2 mile from the store I give at the cost of a gallon of gas for the tip or more if its $24 and all I have is a ten and a twenty.[/QUOTE]

Delivering pizzas myself, I'd find your tip acceptable and would be appreciative of it!


----------



## catsboy (May 14, 2015)

Delivering pizzas myself, I'd find your tip acceptable and would be appreciative of it![/QUOTE]
Question: Do you use your own vehicle? Do they cover it in your pay? Can you write off mileage and wear & tear at tax time?


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

HappySevenFarm said:


> I would imagine that she doesn't want her daughter to degrade herself for money.


Hooters is not degrading, they wear shorts and t-shirts and are not even showing off their cleavage like other places do.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

catsboy said:


> I get Papa Johns and they charge a $3 delivery fee. Should I tip the driver or is that delivery fee his pay? Since I am about 1/2 mile from the store I give at the cost of a gallon of gas for the tip or more if its $24 and all I have is a ten and a twenty.


The delivery fee does not go to the driver, its used to pay the drivers wages (can't have 20 drivers sitting around waiting to deliver your pizza without paying them) and the equipment needed to get your order to you.


----------



## HappySevenFarm (Jan 21, 2013)

mnn2501 said:


> Hooters is not degrading, they wear shorts and t-shirts and are not even showing off their cleavage like other places do.


Everyone has their own definition of degrading.


----------



## HappySevenFarm (Jan 21, 2013)

mnn2501 said:


> The delivery fee does not go to the driver, its used to pay the drivers wages (can't have 20 drivers sitting around waiting to deliver your pizza without paying them) and the equipment needed to get your order to you.


I'm sure every pizza place is a little different. As in my case we charge $3 for delivery. As I driver I get $1.75 for car expenses. (Higher car insurance, gas, tires, oil changes and repairs.)
We also make less than minimum wage so depend on tips. 

When they remodeled our store the delivery fee went from $2 to $3. The extra dollar went to paying for the remodel. I'm sure when that's paid off the fee will stay the same! Lol


----------



## catsboy (May 14, 2015)

mnn2501 said:


> The delivery fee does not go to the driver, its used to pay the drivers wages (can't have 20 drivers sitting around waiting to deliver your pizza without paying them) and the equipment needed to get your order to you.


I would say if the $3 is used to pay the drivers wages than yes it goes to the driver and if the driver is using his own car what equipment is needed to get the pizza? Maybe the Papa Johns sign they put on the roof?


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

DKWunlimited said:


> She has a full time office manager job, she wanted to make some extra money so she went with where she could make the most money working the least hours. She has multiple friends working retail mgmt and would have hired her in a minute but could only pay minimum wage. She makes more at the resturant working 2 evenings a week than retail would have paid for 5 days a week. She is also in college and has a 6 year old son. Not to mention the need to sleep sometimes.


While I find This information interesting I don’t see how it addresses the question that you quoted?


----------



## DKWunlimited (Sep 11, 2006)

AmericanStand said:


> While I find This information interesting I don’t see how it addresses the question that you quoted?


If it paid average wages, it wouldn't be worth the time. Much like people who think going from hourly to salary is a good idea. She CHOSE that job because she had the ability to make more based on tips. If the resturant paid her hourly based on what her average tips were, they would be adding in on to the meals and sales would likely go down.
Do you think people would like it if resturants automatically added 15% on to their bill as a delivery fee?


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

catsboy said:


> I would say if the $3 is used to pay the drivers wages than yes it goes to the driver and if the driver is using his own car what equipment is needed to get the pizza? Maybe the Papa Johns sign they put on the roof?


The signs, the computers, the hot bags, the phones, the people answering the phones or getting the order from the computer - all costs the company money to get your pizza to you.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

DKWunlimited said:


> If it paid average wages, it wouldn't be worth the time. Much like people who think going from hourly to salary is a good idea. She CHOSE that job because she had the ability to make more based on tips. If the resturant paid her hourly based on what her average tips were, they would be adding in on to the meals and sales would likely go down.
> Do you think people would like it if resturants automatically added 15% on to their bill as a delivery fee?


So you or her don’t think she has the ability to do a superior job in a premium place and receive a higher pay?


----------



## DKWunlimited (Sep 11, 2006)

AmericanStand said:


> So you or her don’t think she has the ability to do a superior job in a premium place and receive a higher pay?


The customer is going to pay either way. So you are saying you would rather the resturant automatically add a 15% upcharge and take away your ability to decide if the service was worth it.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

Tips can provide a great income depending on where you work. As this is the holiday season this is the time of year for outlandish tipping. People being generous or showing off or just too drunk to do the math. My friend works a couple of evenings a week in a first class restaurant so the food and service must be perfect. Last Saturday she worked for 5 hours and made $750 in tips or $150 an hour. And this was after she divided the total amount paying the agreed percentages to the kitchen and cleaning staff. Normally she makes $250 to $350 in her 5 hour shift or $50 to $70 an hour. The restaurant owners only assign 5 hour shifts because they want their wait staff to be fresh, active and speedy, not tired out.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

Been almost 50 years ago...I was a waitress in a restaurant where if you weren't making a minimum of $100 to $150 a shift, you weren't worthy of a job there. Saying "I'm sorry" to the customers was NOT an option.

And as reference for those who are "age impaired"...a new car off the showroom floor went for $1,800...that's NOT $1,800 down, it's the full price. And, you could feed a family of five for $20 a week.

Mon


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

DKWunlimited said:


> The customer is going to pay either way. So you are saying you would rather the resturant automatically add a 15% upcharge and take away your ability to decide if the service was worth it.


Lol they can’t take away my ability to decide if the service was worth it. 
Nor my ability not to come back if it isn’t.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Just a thought but I’ve had absolutely horrid service in very high-end restaurants should someone get a $60 tip because the place they happen to work is high end ? But there have been meals at other places I’ve had excellent service should those people get a six dollar tip for what Was far superior service ?
Figuring a 15 percent tip at both places.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

Some pizza delivery customers tip very well. In high school my friends who worked delivery at a pizza joint had to work out a rotation schedule so they wouldn't fight over one customer who every other weekend or so ordered 3 large pizzas and paid for them with a $100 bill and told the driver to keep the change , giving the driver about a $60 tip.

Some of them wondered if the customer was a drug dealer or such at first but they found out that the guy was one of the professional gamblers in the area and on the weekends he ordered pizza it was weekends where he and others were taking a break from the casino circuit and he was couch potatoing with friends watching sports instead of working in the the card room.


----------



## Clem (Apr 12, 2016)

If I thought I could get the sort of tips you guys are talking about, I'd enter the gigolo field. Is $5 an hour still a good rate??


----------



## coolrunnin (Aug 28, 2010)

I'm with AS on the tipping thing, I prefer the European model. 

I'm willing to pay for the food, and just not have to deal with the tip nonsense.

The help is either good or they go bye, bye.


----------



## Oldspots (Dec 27, 2016)

AmericanStand said:


> Just a thought but I’ve had absolutely horrid service in very high-end restaurants should someone get a $60 tip because the place they happen to work is high end ? But there have been meals at other places I’ve had excellent service should those people get a six dollar tip for what Was far superior service ?
> Figuring a 15 percent tip at both places.


Even with horrible service I tip, especially if it is somewhere I don’t go often. The server could be having a bad day! We all have them. I would suggest if you get repeated horrible service that you speak with management and voice your opinion of how your meal could have been made more enjoyable! For the superior service at a lower end establishment, tip that person well for their extra attention to your happiness and let them know how happy you are with the job they did. Their next table may be a “non-tipper” regardless of the service...I can assure you that they will get folks who just do not tip...ever! 

As for all of the questions regarding pizza delivery drivers, why not ask when you order a pizza how the driver is paid as it will likely be different among different establishments! Gas is not all they use delivering your pizza. If they are using their own vehicles they ruin tires, put way more miles on a vehicle than someone commuting to and from a normal job, oil changes and other regular service is more frequent and insurance cost are higher. Figuring the cost of a gallon of gas may be generous if you are three miles away but if you are further...I would factor in a little wear and tear on a vehicle and a thank you for your service. Just ask yourself if you were on the receiving end what you think would be fair.


----------

